# Carbon wheels - a problem with tyre levers?



## machoman (Oct 10, 2014)

My new Defy 2015 comes with the SLR 0 wheelset - it's a disc brake wheelset - the rims are carbon - Giant says they are full composite. I just realised - what am i to do when i have a puncture and have to use a tyre lever to pry the tyre off the rims - wouldn't that damage the carbon rims? 

Are there specific tyre levers to be used for carbon rims?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

machoman said:


> My new Defy 2015 comes with the SLR 0 wheelset - it's a disc brake wheelset - the rims are carbon - Giant says they are full composite. I just realised - what am i to do when i have a puncture and have to use a tyre lever to pry the tyre off the rims - wouldn't that damage the carbon rims?
> 
> Are there specific tyre levers to be used for carbon rims?


If you must use a lever, use plastic.
You should be able to remove a tire by hand. No levers needed.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stick to plastic levers. Carbon is really tough, probably tougher then aluminum


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

All the carbon rims I've got are tighter than my aluminium rims. I have to use tire levers to remove and install tires. But with plastic levers and a bit of care it's not a problem.

CF is tough. CF clincher rim walls are thicker than aluminum. Try crushing a CF steerer tube cutoff. It takes a lot of effort, either a large hammer or a vice.

Park's TL4 levers are nice and wide so the force on the rim is spread out. They work very well as tire levers too- the thin hook is easier to get under the bead. Conti makes a similar wide/thin lever but they are very difficult to find and are not as sturdy as the Parks.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> ...You should be able to remove a tire by hand. No levers needed.


Yes, in a perfect world, but the reality is there are many rim and tire combinations where this is not possible. It's pretty common to be able to install a tire without using levers but not be able to get if off without a lever.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

looigi said:


> Yes, in a perfect world, but the reality is there are many rim and tire combinations where this is not possible. It's pretty common to be able to install a tire without using levers but not be able to get if off without a lever.


^This^


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Macho

As others have said, use plastic tire levers on carbon rims. With these specific wheels, as long as you can push the tire beads into the rim center channel, you should be able to install and remove your tires by hand (maybe a little effort at the end but still easily done).

Good luck


----------

